# Graphtec CC200-20 Craft Robo Cutting Plotter - any good/anyone got one?



## paul the 6th (May 27, 2010)

Hi forum,

just wondering if anyone has any experience with the above cutter? TMT in the UK are selling them for £225+vat and I'm considering getting one to complement our new laser printer which is 100% compatible with TMT TTC/OBM and other transfer papers.

We have only just started to get into clothing but have a summa d120 cutter (1220mm wide) and a HP t610 printer (610mm wide) for big vinyl cutting & big vinyl printing... This little cutter is cheap enough to improve the cutting quality & cutting time for the t-shirt transfers. Unfortunately our summa cutter isn't able to have OPOS/magic eye retro fitted 

After searching around on these forums, the craft robo seems 'ok-ish' but sounds as if there were a few teething problems when it first came out 2 years ago or so... Have these been resolved (corel x4 plugin/opos cutting accuracy etc.) If there are any other similarly priced OPOS cutters suitable for cutting A4 sized t-shirt transfer material, please do recommend it for us 

Thanks in advance! Paul w


----------



## cascolo (Mar 8, 2007)

Have you cut T-shirt vinyl with the suuma a i have the same cutter. But i'm unable to cut T shirt material due to un proper set-up.

My Summa does contour cut with no problem.


----------

